# Calling ALL Border Collie Owners



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello

I think it would be fun to start a post dedicated to the majestic and intelligent collies. Please post piccies of ur gorgeous dogs and let us see how gorgeous the breed actually is.

Here is one of Maisie to start off


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

This is Dutch the greatest Border Collie that ever lived :001_cool:










Dutch wasnt really trained but I remember alot of adventures as a kid with her. She could open screen, sliding and knob handle doors, she knew every exist in the house, could run along side the car going 40, in the winter time she would run along side the snowmobile, shed play dead, chase airplanes in the sky (she ran right into a tree), would try and hump dogs, under the backdeck she dug a huge hole that she would lay in in the summer to keep cool. She also stuck with my dad when he srsly injuried himself (Was curled up on his body and wouldnt let any police near) sadly we had to rehome Dutch after my parents divorced :frown: a very sad day that I can still remember. But to me as a kid she was my dog as I went we went to pick her out of the litter and she would always be at the end of the driveway when we got home from school right on the dot.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is Blue my beloved collie who died in February at the grand age of 17










We have A new pup who is 6 m0nths old now but cant seem to upload his pic


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

this is bonnie my sable border collie who is 1 and is very inteliegent and gets into mischief because of it lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This is Teddy ... he's 3 yrs old









Toffee ... he is 2 yrs old









My gorgeous girl , Gypsy ... she's 1 yr 9 months









and this was my Buddy , he passed away April 2008 , he was 15 years old


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

My 5 Border Collies, from l-r, Skye, Bertie, Star, Boomer, Teagan









Boomer will be 15 later this month, he's a black/white smooth coat
Bertie will be 12 on 23/7/10, he's a black/white rough coat
Teagan will be 9 on 21/8/10, she's a black tri smooth coat
Skye is 4.5, she's a blue/white rough coat
Star is Skye's daughter, she was born on 3 April 2010, she's a lilac/white rough coat


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a collie cross if that's allowed 

Candy, 13 years old.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

This is my Gang

Leoti










Ben










Megan










Bruce ( Leotis son )










Skye ( Bruce's Brother )










Isis (Bruce's sister )










Badger (Bruce's sister )


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Everyones Border Collies are beautiful :001_wub: They will always have a spot in my heart. Saying that I dont think I could handle another one.


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

So this is my gorgeous maggie - she is just over 15 months old now:









And these are some of the family dogs:

This is Dot - the eldest - at about 8 years old now. She came from a farm as the farmer decided she was not going to be good enough for working sheep. She is a very obedient dog but she has an obsession with playing fetch (preferably with a ball):









This is Dash (front left), who is ever so slightly nuts  and always likes to carry something in her mouth - she is about 3 1/2:









And this is Kiera, Maggie's favourite collie playmate. She is a rough-coated red merle and is exactly a year older than Maggie, so she is coming up for 2 1/2:


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

This is geordie she is a collie cross. She is about a year and 8 months.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my lot:

My fave pic of them that I post all the time - Evie and two of her sons (from left to right: Quinny, Evie and Neo)









Evie (nearly 7)









My fave pic of Quinny (2 yrs old now)









Neo (2 yrs old now) enjoying a walk with Evie in the background









And some pics of them scrubbed up at shows:

Neo winning YKC Stakes









Quinny winning 1st in Post Grad dog at The National Champ Show this year









Evie getting 3rd in her class at Border Colllie Club of GB Champ Show earlier this year


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i love collies so much, theyre so beautiful and intelligent 

here's ella my collie x lab, got her from a rescue home as she was neglected by her owner, shes very happy now though










here she is having a little snooze on my bed










woops! i woke her up


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Zak who is 5 years










Rory who is 3 years










Amber who is 2.5 years



















Ben who is 2 years










Sky who is 23 months



















Incy who is 2.5 years


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

My Meg is 6 in October and Ozzy is nearly 5 months (he's a welsh sheepdog not a collie!!)


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

This is my teeny tiny BC she is like a polly pocket toy haha










xx


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww all of your border collies are gorgeous! Making me very jelous, they are my favourite breed of dog! Not allowed one though, mum says I have to move out before I can have one  The first dog I ever buy myself will be a border collie! Even resorted to doing agility with my husky x malamute to compensate! lol Love her to pieces but she isn't as quick as a collie!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful collies everyone! I'll have to get a couple scanned in of Aysha to share


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

xliljanex said:


> i love collies so much, theyre so beautiful and intelligent
> 
> here's ella my collie x lab, got her from a rescue home as she was neglected by her owner, shes very happy now though
> 
> ...


My gosh!! She looks just like my Dascha..I think Dascha has a little collie in her. Def some lab and maybe Springer (Heinz 57 here)


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

By the way, all of your BC's are beautiful. When I get older and have a house where I can spend 24/7 training a dog and doing agility and stuff I'd def want a BC!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's Alfie, my gorgeous 10 month old collie


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the way everyone's collies come in such lovely different shapes, sizes, colours, markings...its one of the things I love about them :thumbup:


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

This is Quiver winning Crufts Obedience Championships in 2006:

This is Leafy swimming:










And this is the youngster Tremor:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

awwww wow every1s collies are gorgeous i love the sable coloured one never seen one before. I cant believe how much maggie has changed from the last piccies i seen of her on here shes cute


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

This is Owen, my smooth coated BC at 19 weeks. Owen is deaf so getting him to pose for this photo was a real challenge! 









And this is Selma, my Collie X Terrier practising her Flyball moves


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

I love all the pictures! Gorgeous dogs everyone!

This is my boy Mac. He's now 9 months old.

In this picture he's 6 months:








and in this one he is 8 months:








Laura


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

This is my little 'un, Scout...

He is 10 and a half weeks now, getting bigger every day! I love his markings, he's not full merle, nor a full black & white, just somewhere in between!!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll try again....!!

This is Quiver at Crufts - Leafy enjoying a swim - Tremor in the snow:


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

Twiggy said:


> I'll try again....!!


It worked this time! lovely piccies :thumbup:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Some up to date pics of Alfie :thumbup:


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, just found this thread so thought id add a post i have a BC called Fizz she will be a year old in febuary and i dont know if its just a collie thing but whenever i say the word Flies lol she goes mental lol she hates flies lol.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

My two... in true festive style...


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

How lovely to see pictures of all these wonderful collies! Heres my lot-
Flint now 3 years old









Simba nearly 2 years old









And Gemma who is just over 1









This is Mickey, my parents dog









And finally our old girl, Bessie, who is sadly no longer with us


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

love looking at all these beauties.

i have a collie but he is of the rough variety but still love all of these lovely borders!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

What beautiful collies everyone has this is Ollie who is now 10yrs








and doing what he loves best








And Kez who s now not with me she was a month off 18yrs when this was taken


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

This is my colliexspringer sassy 






























who was 2 in august she is my baby even though she drives me crazy sometimes


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I puppy sit for my next door neighbor :thumbup1:


























She's named Luna and is about 6 months old now? I'v been looking after her since octobr  she visits most days 

Luna is what's known as a Blue tricolour merle border collie :biggrin: most people are amazed by her colours :lol:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jed is my rough coated BC, he is approaching 6 now and i've had him since he was 7 weeks old:

















And Jessie is my smooth coated rescue BC who has just turned 6. I've had her over 3 years now:


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Since I posted in this thread I have to new additions to my pack 

Toby who's 17 months old










Pixie who's 8 months old and the daughter of Amber


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

My Gang.
Leeft to Right - Coral (Sapphire's daughter) Sapphire, Opal and my boy Cinnebar at the front.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I never thought I would love again after my beloved Max died but Oscar came into my life on 16 oct 2001 at 9 months old , He has become my dearest friend and sidekick...

He is getting on now and isnt as fit as he used to be but he is always there at my side regardless.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Meg my staffy cross border collie that i lost last year.

















with frey my collie cross whippet 
















and some more 

































some with my rescue gsd vinnie that i rescued about 4 years ago, he had to be pts when his hips went, they are going to dovedale in these pics 

















and after the 4 hour walk 









and one of her at 16 weeks 









oh and one of her at the top of thorpe cloud hill with me my mum and my brother, i was 15 in this pic lol









and another oh her and me sleeping on the sofa :blush:









Gosh i miss that little girl 

Here is cody a rescue BC that i took in, he died last november.

























here is frey my little girlie who is a collie cros whippet.

































And here is some of all 3 of them together 

























Sorry about all the pics, love and miss my two angel collies


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

My girl Tara been in the family since we rescued her at around 18months old i grew u0p with her and she was our first dog shes now around 11 nearly 12ish but acts like a spring chicken she certainly dosnt act her age. she moved in with me about a year after i moved out were so glad too have her with us as are the boys they adore her 

Shes an amazinf girl, crossed with a corgie we believe she has all the colours of a collie and the looks or a collie but the height or a corgie with corgie feet . 









































Too show what a shortie she is hooch and stan are 17 and 18 inchs tall shes about 13 inchs


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Evie, Quinny and Neo are already on here in an earlier post (post #12), but we have had two new additions since then - Leon and Xia! They are litter brother and sister and are now 10 months old - here they are on Christmas Day, playing on the field with Evie (from L to R Leon, Xia and Evie):


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Any excuse to show off my beautiful girl!!
This is Blue, shes 15 weeks 
















She had her first bath last night! She was NOT impressed









I better stop there before i get carried away!


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Picture of my beloved Archie when he was a puppy, with his lovely heart shaped nose! I lost him last year, too young at the age of six, to cancer. 

Have a beautiful dobe now called Luther but there is still a huge Archie shaped hole in my life 
Might be emotionally strong enough to get another BC in a few years!

He was totally adorable.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

A fews old ones of Bobby. I need to remember to get my camera fixed
.


----------



## sazzle1986 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tess who is now with the angels


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

I've loved all the photos. Collies of all colours 

This is Muffin.


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Barkie said:


> I've loved all the photos. Collies of all colours
> 
> This is Muffin.
> 
> ...


Such a cutie


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine are already on here at post 6, but Star has grown up since that pic and Boomer has gone to the Rainbow Bridge, so here's an up to date pic.


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Previous two doglets. Sprollie, the wettest, dirtiest happy one and Collie the happy less damp one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine is in my avatar.


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Charka - 13 years young - Border Collie X Lab










Kira - 8 years young - Border Collie X Alsation










Kaizer - 9 months - Border Collie X Alsation










Indi - 6 months - Border Collie


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Hugo the Sprollie at 8 weeks...










Half a collie is enough collie for me for now!!


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Pip having a snooze with Mitch our oldest Maine Coon.









With his favourite toy.









After a workout.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Here are some photos of my lot

Jorja










her Dad, Cody,


















her Mum, Rosie










Grannie Lexie










Great Uncle Oswy


















no relation (well not close!) Ski










Ski and Lexie










new addition Mercury (distant relation of everyone except Ski)










'cousins' Oswy and Cody










Collies Ski, Oswy and Jed (plus x Pepsi) playing in the garden


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

omg thats an awful lot of collies penny!

how many do you have? are you a breeder or breed enthusiast?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> Here are some photos of my lot
> 
> Jorja
> 
> ...


Gorgeous collies, is Mercury a blue? He's lovely


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I am an enthusiast who does breed occasionally - I've had 3 collie litters (bred Rosie and Jorja) and waiting for Lexie to come into season as I have a nice working blue tri boy for her... fingers crossed.... I'm hoping that Mercury will be good enough to use also as people are already interested in him.... my main interest is agility though!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

PennyGC said:


> I am an enthusiast who does breed occasionally - I've had 3 collie litters (bred Rosie and Jorja) and waiting for Lexie to come into season as I have a nice working blue tri boy for her... fingers crossed.... I'm hoping that Mercury will be good enough to use also as people are already interested in him.... my main interest is agility though!


aww well they are so beautiful!

i do love border collies, so much personality and like roughs so much choice of colours.

do you have to breed one colour to another or does anything go?


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

The only real 'no no' is don't breed merle to merle due to problems if you double the merle gene - on it's own it's fine but two together spell danger :-( I also wouldn't mate merle to sable or any other colour that masks the merle, just in case someone puts a merle to them.

It does depend what you put together as to what you get - some colour genes are dominant over others. Colour shouldn't be the only factor of course when breeding 

You will see that Lexie (black tri) is the mother of Rosie (brown tri) - black is dominant so Lexie has to carry brown in order to have brown pups! All that litter (7) were brown which shows that percentages don't always work out evenly! Tri colour is also recessive so you need both parents to be or to carry tri in order to have tri pups. All my dogs except Mercury (blue and white) are tri so he's going to be gorgeously 'different'! Dilute is recessive, Lexie carries dilute so I'm hoping she'll have dilute (blue and lilac (dilute of brown) are possible with the dog I've chosen for her as they both carry brown. There are other colours too - sable (the same gene as the tri colouring), seal and 'Australian' Red (Gold in USA) being others. I find genetics complicated but fascinating! I don't know about roughs but with shelties black and white is recessive and tri-colour is dominant - the opposite of border collies!


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Some people say you shouldn't put browns together as you lose the colour, but as you can see from Jorja this isn't the case. It's also said not to put two dilutes together and this may be as bunkum as the browns. There is a condition dilutes can get called leather ear where they lose their hair, but this is likely to be an inherited condition rather than because they're dilute - so not all dilutes will get it, but it may only affect dilutes.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

good god, so many colours and so complex.

yes the same no two blue merles as it can be dangerous. also not advisable sable to blue as not desirable! so to get blues you have to mate blue to tris

then tris are dominate yes. sable can have a dominant where the gene is even is you breed with tri you only get sable.

so you can have tri x tri
sable x sable
sable x tri
tri x blue

and thats it.

how many do you have?


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

PennyGC said:


> I am an enthusiast who does breed occasionally - I've had 3 collie litters (bred Rosie and Jorja) and waiting for Lexie to come into season as I have a nice working blue tri boy for her... fingers crossed.... I'm hoping that Mercury will be good enough to use also as people are already interested in him.... my main interest is agility though!


Mercury is so like his dad but without the tri 

Hope things work out with Lexie when the time comes!


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Cody is very similar in looks to my boy Cinnebar :thumbup1:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

PennyGC said:


> Some people say you shouldn't put browns together as you lose the colour, but as you can see from Jorja this isn't the case. It's also said not to put two dilutes together and this may be as bunkum as the browns. There is a condition dilutes can get called leather ear where they lose their hair, but this is likely to be an inherited condition rather than because they're dilute - so not all dilutes will get it, but it may only affect dilutes.


Leather ear is also called dilute alopecia, I think it just runs in lines and comes out in dilute dogs, can be black to black mating with a resulting blue pup. I've seen quite a few blue BC's with bald ears, also 1 with bald patches on their body. My Skye is a blue with ears a bit like a papillon, really long fur.









Dilute to dilute is the same as red to red, Star is from a mating of dilute to dilute and her ears are really fluffy. Also, all weimeraners are dilute to dilute!









I was told don't put a dilute to a merle when I bred as it would result in deaf puppies, all my puppies passed their BAER hearing test, but I think that's just another myth. The only 1 that is a proven no no is merle to merle.


----------



## Livesey (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Skyy he's now 18 weeks old and he's my first BC


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Loving all the pictures of all the beautiful collies out there...Don't tell Duke and Clover I said that may get jealous 
Will upload the troublesome twosome when back on laptop.
Keep pictures coming especially of any that do flyball or agility.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

You asked for some agility photos


----------



## MyCharlie (Jul 9, 2011)

This is Charlie our now 20 month rescue-sadly my garden now resembles a battlefield


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

mistymilo said:


> You asked for some agility photos


Lovely pics 

Wish i could come to you to get my collie doing a bit of agility just you are quite far away from me


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Longton Flyball said:


> Keep pictures coming especially of any that do flyball or agility.


Agility pics



































































































and a flyball pic


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

MyCharlie said:


> View attachment 81615
> 
> 
> This is Charlie our now 20 month rescue-sadly my garden now resembles a battlefield


That made me smile as Pip did exactly the same to ours when he was younger. We had a whole year where we just gave up with the garden and prayed he'd grow out of the digging stage and luckily he did.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

As promised here are the troublesome twosome.

Absolutely loved the agility pictures and the flyball one.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## madtaff (Feb 4, 2012)

What beautiful photos of your border collie am hoping to get my first at easter any tips greatfull recieved so excited .


----------

